

Honey: Chrome Extension that Automatically Finds Coupon Codes - ashwin_kumar
http://joinhoney.com/

======
dragos2
I don't have a problem with this extension per se, but I have a feeling that
browser extensions really start to go the same route browser toolbars went.

I want my browser to be fast, I don't want a bunch of stuff in the background.

------
vizzah
"Patent pending"? jeeze.. you can't be serious. There are so many existing and
well-known extensions doing exactly that and even I made one myself ages ago..
nothing newsworthy (especially HN) in this promo post.

------
praeivis
Q: What browsers does the Honey browser extension support?

Honey's browser plugin currently works on Chrome and Firefox. Support for
other browsers is coming soon.

